# Belkin wireless router



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

I have this running with my xp but when I try to change any settings it asks me for a password that I don't remember creating.
How can i find this out.
Many thanks, Allan.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try *admin* or *Admin*.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

Tried them both, along with Password, password, Pass and pass etc.
Really annoying as I don't remember creating a password.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

There is a tiny reset button on the back . . about the size of a ball point tip . . press it for a count of 10 and it will reset to the default settings . . You will then have to recreate any custom settings you had before.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

I was hoping I wouldn't have to reset my router as I had a nightmare getting it all set up the 1st time.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Do you still have the manual for the router?

Usually it has in there the default password. Possibly, the password can be blank (i.e. no password at all).


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't have the manual anymore. It does say thet if I haven't created a password leave blank and click submit but when I do this it says wrong password entered.


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

the first thing you keyed in the password form before you created any password. that should do the trick.
if worst comes to worst, you'll have to reset. the setup wouldn't take you long.


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

it's pretty obvious that someone had created the password for you. if nothing works just reset it.


----------



## fastmode (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't type anything in for username, just type *admin* in the password field.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

I ended up resetting it in the end. I have the router and dongle pairing again but I can't connect to the net using wireless, I've needed to plug my old aol modem back in.
Everything looks sound apart from it not registering on the net. pppeo miniport or something.
Why does it work with cable but not wireless though?
oh and when I input the ip address in the browser, it doesn't come up anymore either.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

why can't I connect with a WAN miniport PPPoE through wireless. 

This all used to work before I reset it earlier today.

In any case how can I set up another connection so it works through wireless?

To let you all understand i created a shortcut so I wouldn't have to use aol's homepage and browser.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

Go online and check the Belkin website for a user manual for your model..When you reset the router you also reset it back to its default ip address...probably something like 192.168.0.1..check the ip address of your system..its probaly not even close right now..you may have to set a static ip address on your system in order to get to the router config..


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

spudmister said:


> ..check the ip address of your system..its probaly not even close right now..you may have to set a static ip address on your system in order to get to the router config..


How do I do this please?

And also, why doesn't my router open up when I enter the ip address in a web browser?


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

go into your network settings for your network card..

In the center where it lists the connection protocols..(i.e. tcp/ip, client for ms networks etc.) go down to the tcp/ip settings & click properties. Instead of having it obtain an ip address automatically enter one in in the same range as the router now has..(again go to belkins site and download the manual for your model) set the default gateway to (example 192.168.0.1) or whatever the ip address the router defaults to..match the subnet as well probably 255.255.255.0..then you should be able to get to the router thru your browser

You cant get to it now probably because you are on a different network than the browser is..if you received an ip address from your isp you most definitely are.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

spudmister said:


> ..check the ip address of your system..its probaly not even close right now..you may have to set a static ip address on your system in order to get to the router config..
> 
> 
> Hoby said:
> ...


To check the current IP address of your system, go to Start > Run... > type in "cmd" (without the quotes). In the Command Prompt, type in "ipconfig" (again, no quotes). It should come up similar to the thumbnail.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

That's really strange as it is now saying tunnel adaptor with 3 different ip addresses and they are all weird.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Allan>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fec4:35a8%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.29.68
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:f5ff:fe8f:e1b3%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter Hoby:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.206.28.62
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.206.28.62

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:acce:1c3e::acce:1c3e
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:172.206.28.62%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.29.68%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

D:\Documents and Settings\Allan>

Does this make any sense to anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, IPV6 UNINSTALL

Post another IPCONFIG.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

Hoby said:


> I have this running with my xp but when I try to change any settings it asks me for a password that I don't remember creating.
> How can i find this out.
> Many thanks, Allan.


Do a reset. The only thing that should change is the name to admin and the password to <enter>. You can login as USER and check settings. But first have you tried hitting <enter> key as password? The default password is nothing.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Allan>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.144.160
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:f5ff:fe8f:e1b3%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter Hoby:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.159.206.188
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.159.206.188

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:ac9f:cebc::ac9f:cebc
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:172.159.206.188%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.144.160%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

D:\Documents and Settings\Allan>

New ipconfig post. How does this look?
I have reset the router again.
I had the wireless connections working but When I tried to connect to the net it wouldn't register.

Oh and when I enter the 192.168.2.1 in my web browser, nothing happens, even though I have the router connected to my pc with an ethernet cable.


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

I have my wireless working but it still wont connect to the internet. And when i enter the ip address into the web browser it still doesn't open up the router.

Any help or pointers on this will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks, Allan.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

address are you getting from the router?


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

The router is giving me the usual 192.168.2.1
I can access the router wizard from my son's psp though.
Does anyone know what settings I need to use in the router so that it connects through PPPoE to the internet?

Thanks for bearing with me on this guys.****************


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

You will need your settings from your ISP..either a static IP address (if so given one) or set it to automatically receive its network settings from the ISP server. Until then you wont be able to get online


----------



## Hoby (Mar 13, 2006)

Everything is set to automatically receive the ip addresses.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

try pinging 192.168.2.1 and see if you are getting a reply


----------

